# help !! peeing all over the house... again !



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

hello all
snickers is about 10 months old, and he has never been completely potty trained, but has been fairly good for most of the time. we let him out when he gets up, after he eats and many times in between. he has never been good about giving us any signs about needing to out, we just let him out when we think it is about time. Lately it has gotten much worst, peeing on beds, on the sofa, on the chair ... i am about at the end of my rope ! don't know what has happened to make it worst. He gives no warning, he just stands up where ever he is and starts to pee, if we try to catch him, he starts running, leaving a trail behind. He knows that he has been bad, if I find a spot after he has already done it, then he is no where to be found, i normally find him hiding somewhere. Please give us some suggestions, we are very frustrated at this point and not sure what to try. he is the second dog, we have had him since 13 weeks (our older dog is 3), we have done the puppy classes, he barked at all the other dogs and thought he was the biggest one there (even though he was not!) he can be very aggressive toward our older dog. Still not sure if this is puppy wanting to play and older dog not or if it is truly aggression. thanks for your advice.


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

could it be a medical issue ? he just peed A LOT within one hour. first did it on the bed, took him outside for a bit, then put him in the utility room (where he stays when we aren't home) he just peed in there too. has not had anything to eat or drink during this time.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is he cocking his leg? do you crate him. Is he nutered


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I would go and see the vet just to be on the safe side,then if it isnt medical prehaps they might have some ideas how to stop it,sorry not much help dx


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

Kendal,
he doesn't **** his leg (never has) he is neutered, we don't crate him, but we do put him in a small utility room during the day when we are not home. he is fine in it when he knows we are leaving but hates to be in there if he knows we are home. Could this be a medical problem? he has always peed a lot, at least compared to our other one even as a puppy she didn't pee like he does ! I know sometimes it takes a while for them to be completely potty trained. We had a yorkie years ago and it was over a year before he stopped having accidents in the house. any advice you have would be greatly appreciated, we are very frustrated at this point and just don't know what to do. thanks !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

When I started to read this I thought it could be scent marking, which is quite common and I know a few male dogs that do this around the house and one of them does it all the time, but all of them **** their leg and are entire :S

You could get Snickers checked at the vets just to rule out any medical problems, but maybe a training class or even a dog behaviourist to help with his dog socialising, as this is important. 

How is Gizmo with Snickers? Does he put him in his place? Does Snickers respond to you as his leader? 

I feel your frustation in your post .. please try not to worry you will get it sorted xxx


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks ! Gizmo and snickers -- i guess you could call it play a lot but sometimes I wonder if that is what it is. Gizmo is starting to put Snickers in his place but she doesn't all the time. she is a very sweet girl and sometimes I don't think she knows what to do with snickers. being a puppy he always wants to play and giz just wants to lay in the sun ! 
Snickers does know that my husband and I are the leaders, he doesn't always respond that way with our boys (8 and 10 years old) but we are working on that.
thanks for the help - will call the vet today and make an appt just to rule anything out there.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would get him to the vet too....and try teaching him to use the doggy doorbell too so that he can let you know when he needs to go out


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

aevans said:


> hello all
> He knows that he has been bad, if I find a spot after he has already done it, then he is no where to be found, i normally find him hiding somewhere.


Just to comment on this - he does not know he has been bad - he does know that you are angry or annoyed and this is why he hides - it does not mean he has a concept of doing things just to annoy you, dogs just don't work like that.

I would get a sample of urine to take to the vets to check out in case of an infection and if clear go back to basics and let him out every hour, going out with him and praising and rewarding for going in the right place.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I would consider keeping him to restricted areas of the house (perhaps not carpet and soft furnishings) until you get to the bottom of the problem. That way you won't get frustrated with him if he has an accident. If it's not a medical issue then the more he senses you are not happy the more likely he is to do it. Bit like kids I suppose. 

Good luck and I hope you solve it quickly be it either medical or a behavioural issue to be sorted with re-enforcing basic training.


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

how do I get a sample of urine - just try to get a cup or bowl under him while he is going? I already made an appt for this afternoon and would like to go ahead and take it in with me.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

aevans said:


> how do I get a sample of urine - just try to get a cup or bowl under him while he is going? I already made an appt for this afternoon and would like to go ahead and take it in with me.


Yep! The only way! Something big enough to catch it in without making a mess but not too big to put the poor soul off doing his business!! Good luck and hope everything gets sorted! x


----------



## Ollie's "mom" (Dec 19, 2011)

*Thanks*



2ndhandgal said:


> Just to comment on this - he does not know he has been bad - he does know that you are angry or annoyed and this is why he hides - it does not mean he has a concept of doing things just to annoy you, dogs just don't work like that.
> 
> I would get a sample of urine to take to the vets to check out in case of an infection and if clear go back to basics and let him out every hour, going out with him and praising and rewarding for going in the right place.



Again -- you have helped enormously, just reading through is comforting. 
Morgan has gone two nights and a day without an accident. And his "signs" are ambiguous -- 
Thanks 
Monica


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ollie's "mom" said:


> Again -- you have helped enormously, just reading through is comforting.
> Morgan has gone two nights and a day without an accident. And his "signs" are ambiguous --
> Thanks
> Monica


Sounds like you are getting there with Morgan!! Well done - it will all be worth it in the end!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

aevans said:


> how do I get a sample of urine - just try to get a cup or bowl under him while he is going? I already made an appt for this afternoon and would like to go ahead and take it in with me.


Yep bowl or something similar is the only way ... please let us know how you get on ...

If it is not medical then a behaviourist or back to lots of training at home, you can do it  but it will take much effort and time, well worth it though .. maybe treat him like a puppy regarding toilet training, lots of trips outside with lots of praise and rewards.. 

Sorry I thought Gis was a boy, she sounds a proper little lady


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

thanks so much for all the help ! feeling better now, was very frustrated last night and really didn't know what to do next. i will update after we see the vet. thanks !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We are all here to help .... if we cant help, we will do our best to make you smile .. we all go through worries or problems with dogs or kids .. and it is good to have your cockapoo friends to help you xxx


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

We went to the vet yesterday, she ran all her test and checked him over and she could not find anything medically wrong, which is a great thing ! so now it looks like we are back to square one with potty training ! She told us to be very strict for one week on the potty training and if we still aren't seeing results then she would run more test. 
My question is - when he was a puppy we were taking him out every hour, when he woke and after he ate. With him being 10 months, do we still need to do it every hour or could we stretch it out a bit? we were doing it every hour last night and he seemed a bit confused going out so much. Once while i had him out he just starting running all over the yard and wouldn't stop, it was like he decided it was time to play. Any other potty training advice? thanks !


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Angie .. pleased the vet has eased your mind ... maybe you could try every 1.5 hour then 2 hour, but this really depends on if he is drinking and weeing outside and not weeing in the house .... keep it upbeat and positive, treats in hand .. it may not be a quick fix but the hard work will pay off   .. you can do it


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Positive treats when he does go outside...and get a bell and teach him to use it....we had issues with Lady and her just going in the house for a long time...or she would go stand by the door and if we didn't notice she would just go....now she rings the bell and we take her out straight away.
get a bell and every time you go outside, make him hit the bell, then when he goes treat him and make a fuss over him....
he will get it quick...you might find that he will start ringing the bell just to go outside and to get a treat....but for the time being it is better than peeing in the house....you can curb the...I just want to go outside...behaviour later.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh that reminds me my poo bell (as I call it) hasnt arrived yet .. better check now  I cant wait to get it .. Picnic will love it


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd say go back to the basics and instigate strong crate training again. I would not let him sleep inside the house wherever he likes...I would make sure you crate him for regular sleeps, even during the day. This will get your pup to control their bladder more...apparently dogs have full control over their bladder by 8 months (I read that somewhere?) so physically they should be able to hold it.

I can pretty much predict when Boston will need to go now...after he wakes up, after an active play time, after walks, after drinking too much after a salty chew (like a pigs ear), after anything exciting (eg visitors have turned up) and always last thing before bedtime. Sounds like a lot, but its not really...we probably go out for a wee 5 to 6 times a day.

I remember reading somewhere (think it was from Ian Dunbar) that if your dog has an accident inside then it's your fault, not the pups (eg you were not paying attention, or letting them have free reign when they haven't earned that privilege yet or haven't done crate training properly etc etc). That always went round my head whenever I was cleaning up an accident...and it was actually true. Every time we had an accident, I could put it down to something I'd done wrong.

I can understand your frustration tho...I'd be pulling my hair out if Boston was doing that at 10 months. Keep your chin up...


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

ok - so tell me about this bell, do I attach it to the door or where ? our older dog just scratches at the door a couple of times (not enough to do any damage) but snickers has never caught on to that so maybe the bell will work for him.
Lozza - i know too that this is my fault, i can look back and think I should have let him out when I find a puddle but I was too busy at the time to do it ! back to potty training 101 I guess!
I do have one other question, while we were at the vet yesterday she noticed that he still had some baby teeth and said if they don't 'fall out soon they will have to be pulled. I really don't want to do that, any ideas on something i can give him to chew on that might speed that process up ? he does a lot of chewing now and thankfully on his own toys not my furniture ! thanks !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ok! so the bell. I have it hanging on a hook right beside the door, but you can hang it on the door knob too....it just gets annoying to hear every time you open or close the door so beside the door worked just great for us. I will snap a picture tonight if I can remember to.
Every time you go out, take his paw or nose ( lady uses her nose) and hit the bell to make it ring...then go right outside for a pee...then treat and praise when he pees....everytime you take him out to go to the bathroom, ring the bell. for the first while....everytime he rings the bell, go outside....the you will figure out his rhythem and his timing...and he can tell you when he has got to go...remember tho when he does go outside...lots of praise, and a really good high value treat! something special that he only gets for that.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just out of curiosity....My vet told me that when Lady went in for her operation...if she still had any baby teeth they would pull them at that time so that they only had to put her under once...did the vet mention this at that time??


----------



## aevans (Mar 6, 2011)

unfortunately no - we had him done as early as he could be so maybe she wasn't concerned at that point. just hoping i can give him something to chew on that will make them loosen up and fall out soon


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

well Stagbars are sure tough....but if they aren't loose then this won't help....but the stagbars are a great chew regardless. they are Deer or Elk antlers, they don't stink, or make a mess....Lady loves them.

And good luck with the bell training I hope that it works!


----------

